# Nvidia + LCD Samsung = out of range

## emitrax

Hi,

With the following card

```
 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 (rev a2)
```

the following monitor

```
Samsung LCD VB171D
```

and the following xorg.conf

```
...

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

...

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

   Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

..

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

   Modes      "1280x1024"

    EndSubSection

...
```

I get an out of range from the monitor. I looked up in windws XP what resolution it is used, and I discovered it was 1280x1024 at 70Hz. I've tried different range (50-80) in xorg.conf but nothing fixes the problem.

Right now, the only resolution I m able to get is 800x600 with vesa driver.

Any suggestions?

Thanks.

----------

## mitchd123

I'm running a Samsung LCD 915N and various Nvidia cards.  From time to time I've seen that error message, and it's turned out to be the settings in xorg.conf file.  

I'm currently running both the monitor/LCD output and a TV output so you'll see twinview.  I'm no expert and there are probably errors in this file, but it works for me with and hopefully you can cut/paste what you need, or try my file:

Section "Module"

Load "vnc"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

#    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard0"

    Driver	"kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option	"Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

#    Option "XkbRules"	"xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"	"pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"	"us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"	"us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier	"Mouse0"

    Driver	"mouse"

    Option 	"Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option      "Buttons" "7"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

    Option 	"Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"	"256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"	"Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"	"9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"	"150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "DJM"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5

    Option "DPMS" "false"	

#    HorizSync	30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync	31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync	15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 60

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

		Identifier "tv"

		HorizSync  30-50

		VertRefresh 60

	EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

#    Identifier	"Standard VGA"

    Identifier  "Card0"

#	Driver "nv"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"

        #BusID       "PCI:3:0:0"

    	#Option 	"NoLogo"

	Option "UseEvents" "true"

	Option "XvmcUsesTextures" "false"

	Option "NVAGP" "1"

	Option	"CursorShadow" "on"

	Option	"TwinView"

	Option	"TwinViewOrientation" "Clone"

	Option  "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-50"

	Option  "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "60"

	Option	"MetaModes" "1024x768,640x480; 640x640,640x640" 

	Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

	Option "TVOutFormat" "COMPOSITE" #"COMPOSITE" or "SVIDEO"

#    Option "TVOverScan" "0.6"

	Option "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT, TV"

	EndSection

Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "Enable"

#          Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 0"

    Device      "Card0"

    Monitor     "DJM"

    DefaultDepth 16

#    Option   "PasswordFile"    "/root/.vnc/passwd"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen_tv"

	Device	"Card0"

	Monitor "tv"

	DefaultDepth 16

	  SubSection "Display"

	  Depth	16

	  Modes  "640x480"

	#  ViewPort 0 0 

	  EndSubSection

EndSection	  

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 0"

   Option  "BlankTime"  "5"  # Blank the screen after 5 minutes (Fake)

     Option  "StandbyTime"  "10"  # Turn off screen after 10 minutes (DPMS)

       Option  "SuspendTime"  "20"  # Full suspend after 20 minutes

         Option  "OffTime"  "30"  # Turn off after half an hour

  	InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

#Section "ServerLayout"

#	Identifier "tv"

#	Screen 0 "Screen_tv" 0 0

#Screen "Screen_tv" 

#	InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

#	InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

#EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#  Mode 0666

# EndSection

----------

## pigeon768

 *emitrax wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Samsung LCD VB171D
> ```
> ...

  Google says your h-sync is 30-82 and your v-refresh is 56-76.

----------

## emitrax

Yep. But still, it goes out of range.

Thanks to both.

----------

## Drone1

Which version nvidia driver are you using emitrax?

Try different versions of the driver first, and see where that gets you. If no success there, get the edid info from the monitor, and force xorg.conf to use that, then define a custom metamode. Also, check out the mythtv wiki, which usually has loads plenty of metamode strings to try.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Post your kernel .config, the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file and I'll take a look at your kernel. You have a kernel problem or two.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## emitrax

What do you need my fstab for?  :Smile: 

Anyway, 

```
processor   : 0

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 15

model      : 75

model name   : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+

stepping   : 2

cpu MHz      : 2209.969

cache size   : 512 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 1

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy

bogomips   : 4419.93

clflush size   : 64

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 15

model      : 75

model name   : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+

stepping   : 2

cpu MHz      : 2209.969

cache size   : 512 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 1

initial apicid   : 1

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 1

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy

bogomips   : 4420.03

clflush size   : 64

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc
```

but I have a x86 installation!

I've tried different version of the driver, but still the same.

```
00:00.0 0500: 10de:03ea (rev a1)

00:01.0 0601: 10de:03e0 (rev a2)

00:01.1 0c05: 10de:03eb (rev a2)

00:01.2 0500: 10de:03f5 (rev a2)

00:02.0 0c03: 10de:03f1 (rev a2)

00:02.1 0c03: 10de:03f2 (rev a2)

00:04.0 0604: 10de:03f3 (rev a1)

00:05.0 0403: 10de:03f0 (rev a2)

00:06.0 0101: 10de:03ec (rev a2)

00:07.0 0680: 10de:03ef (rev a2)

00:08.0 0101: 10de:03f6 (rev a2)

00:09.0 0604: 10de:03e8 (rev a2)

00:0b.0 0604: 10de:03e9 (rev a2)

00:0c.0 0604: 10de:03e9 (rev a2)

00:0d.0 0300: 10de:03d0 (rev a2)

00:18.0 0600: 1022:1100

00:18.1 0600: 1022:1101

00:18.2 0600: 1022:1102

00:18.3 0600: 1022:1103
```

----------

## pigeon768

Are you using xorg-server 1.5 or above with hal? If you are, pare your xorg.conf down to: 

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Nvidia"

        Driver          "nvidia"

EndSection
```

 Just those four lines. If your monitor works, even if your TV doesn't work, you'll know that your problem lies with your xorg.conf.

Also: emerge --info and /var/log/Xorg.0.log and output from: "perl -ne 'print if /^\s*[^#\s]/' < /etc/X11/xorg.conf" please.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *emitrax wrote:*   

> What do you need my fstab for? 

 

The kernel has to know what file systems you're using.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

